# Do you have narcissitic traits?



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Find out here.

http://personality-testing.info/tests/NPI/

I scored 1 out of 40, in the bottom 1% of the population.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

10/40, still below average.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Incredibly slow server. 

0 out of 40.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

2 of 40. Or as Wood and Taggart would say, I'm completely full of myself.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

What? Lovely me! Narcissistic traits? You bet!


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Survey lost me at "I like to have authority over other people. / I don't mind following orders."

I find both equally, strongly repellent.

I guess I must be a very special person!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

5/40.

But - some caution is required about interpreting the results. 

According to some theoretical viewpoints a degree of narcissism (self-love, self regard) is both normal and necessary for good psychological functioning. 

As you may have seen, there is data on the researcher's website which seems to indicate that groups of individuals taking this test (mostly US undergraduates, I think) are becoming 'more narcissistic' over the last 35 years, but I think this is unlikely - what it seems more likely to indicate is changing social attitudes to narcissistic traits and a culture in which it has beome more normal to admit them, to admire self-promotion, and in fact to promote yourself. My generation might have seen this as 'showing off', and would I think be more likely to value 'selflessness'.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

There are too many "very selfish" options vs. "very selfless" options, not enough nuance. Would it be better to rate feelings on a scale of "most like me" to "least like me"? Or would that be too subjective for accurate data?

Anyway I got 6/40


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

isorhythm said:


> Survey lost me at "I like to have authority over other people. / I don't mind following orders."
> 
> I find both equally, strongly repellent.
> 
> I guess I must be a very special person!


You beat me to it, Isorhythm! I chose the first as the lesser of two evils. There were others where I thought 'neither', such as 'I am much like other people'/ 'I am an exceptional person'- what if you're just a bit eccentric, but not a superman? Also I think there is a bit of a bias against young people, since (even allowing for the diffidence of youth) they are more likely to be proud of their looks and enjoy looking in the mirror, etc- in fact the more you like mirrors as a young person, the more dismaying they become in middle age, whether one is a narcissist or not... surely?

Anyway, I got 8/40. More narcissistic than my other half (expected) and more so than a third of the population (unexpected). Maybe living in a soulless dormitory town full of Daily Mail readers has made me think that people are much bigger ba$tards than they really are on the whole...


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I got 8 out of 40 too.

I suspect that Turnabout is right. People have got less sheepish about admitting their more selfish traits.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

A degree of narcissism is statistically normal as well as clinically normal - the 'top' of the researchers' curve was at scores of about 5 - 10.

Also, there are different varieties of narcissism, some more 'helpful' than others, the nuances of which are not captured by this test. 

The main differentiation I think of is a tripartite one between narcissism which is in the service of self-love and self-realisation, that which is defensive and props the person up against an underlying sense of being damaged and defective, and that which is 'malignant' and aims at doing other people down.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

TurnaboutVox said:


> A degree of narcissism is statistically normal as well as clinically normal - the 'top' of the researchers' curve was at scores of about 5 - 10.
> 
> Also, there are different varieties of narcissism, some more 'helpful' than others, the nuances of which are not captured by this test.
> 
> The main differentiation I think of is a tripartite one between narcissism which is in the service of self-love and self-realisation, that which is defensive and props the perso up against an underlying sense of being damaged and defective, and that which is 'malignant' and aims at doing other people down.


Dr. Vox, how can I (1/40) become as narcissistic(?) as Figleaf (8/40) and how would it perhaps benefit me?


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I ended up going through and choosing the best answers on the questions I didn't like (I picked having authority over taking orders) and got 3/40.

I agree that some degree of narcissism is probably good and maybe I could use more of it.

For example, I don't think I'm especially good at influencing people, and rarely try - but isn't being able to influence (not manipulate) people, in a sincere way, a good quality? I think so.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Blah! Took the test, connection timed out twice on submitting and lost it.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

5/40. I've never been exceptionally self-centered.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Someone please explain what the heck this all means. I have no clue.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Mahlerian said:


> 5/40. I've never been exceptionally self-centered.


I am under the impression that the lower your number out of 40 the more narcissistic you are.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

SarahNorthman said:


> I am under the impression that the lower your number out of 40 the more narcissistic you are.


No. It's the other way round.

The lower the number out of 40 the less narcissistic you are.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Dr Johnson said:


> No. It's the other way round.
> 
> The lower the number out of 40 the less narcissistic you are.


Oh well then thats good for me. I only got 9/40


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

So far nobody who has posted their score is in any danger of being carted off by the men in white coats.

Well, not on the results of this test at any rate.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Dr Johnson said:


> So far nobody who has posted their score is in any danger of being carted off by the men in white coats.
> 
> Well, not on the results of this test at any rate.


I hate to say it, but we secretly administered a brain scan as you were inputting your results, and we'll have to put you away indefinitely for the safety of your community. You may not even get a chance to read this courtesy message.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Mahlerian said:


> I hate to say it, but we secretly administered a brain scan as you were inputting your results, and we'll have to put you away indefinitely for the safety of your community. You may not even get a chance to read this courtesy message.


Excellent.

I trust you'll be footing the bill for food and lodging.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

SarahNorthman said:


> View attachment 82089
> 
> Someone please explain what the heck this all means. I have no clue.


None of us (so far) are as narcissistic as the average American adult.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

SarahNorthman said:


> View attachment 82089
> 
> Someone please explain what the heck this all means. I have no clue.


% of test takers scoring at each level. E.g., follow up from 10 and you see that around 5% of the sample scored exactly 10 on the test. Looks like about 2.3% scored exactly a 20.

Dotted line is actual #s, blue line smooths it over to a bell curve (more people scored a 6 than 7, which is "fixed" by the blue line).


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2016)

Dr Johnson said:


> So far nobody who has posted their score is in any danger of being carted off by the men in white coats.
> 
> Well, not on the results of this test at any rate.


It was too slow for my tolerance level, so you'll have make a best guess at my score.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2016)

SarahNorthman said:


> View attachment 82089
> 
> Someone please explain what the heck this all means. I have no clue.


I'll oblige. It means you're a maniac and need locking up, heavily sedated.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2016)

Wood said:


> None of us (so far) are as narcissistic as the average American adult.


Where are you going with this Mr Wood??


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Mahlerian said:


> I hate to say it, but we secretly administered a brain scan as you were inputting your results, and we'll have to put you away indefinitely for the safety of your community. You may not even get a chance to read this courtesy message.





dogen said:


> It was too slow for my tolerance level, so you'll have make a best guess at my score.


The management will have already done that. Just wait patiently for the ambulance.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

*Your score is 6, out of 40.*

Good lawd, is that server from the 90s or something?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

How could anyone who looks as awesome as I do avoid staring into mirrors when given the opportunity? Is why I have only the bathroom shaving mirror in the house; got to get _some_ work done.

[Haven't taken the survey - that server is _slow_. Cuts into my self-contemplation time.]


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

"Your score was higher than 89.2 of the sample"


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

The test seems to imply that having a poor self-esteem is not narcissistic, when actually it could very well be narcissistic. To be self-piteous and say "I'm no one special, I'm so plain and boring" and putting oneself down is a kind of pride too, because you aren't accepting what's good about you, or you're saying it to get someone to correct you. Also, to be a leader is narcissistic? Interesting. Some leaders are incredibly humble, and take up the position of leadership as a duty rather than a right. It's not easy being a leader, and not everyone that wants to be a leader makes a good leader, likewise not everyone who thinks they shouldn't be a leader aren't qualified. The questions were quite extreme in that sense.

Especially about that question saying "I don't think my body is that special" isn't fairly opposed to the option, "I like my body." I _do _like my body, but I also don't really care simultaneously, but that doesn't mean I'm going to say my body is plain and boring. I think people _should _like the body they have, and not hate on it just to sound humble. What's humble about putting yourself down? That's more like inferiority complex.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Okay, so I have been taking more of these kinds of tests. Can any of yall tell me if this is good or bad?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I agree huilun. I have long since gotten over my self persecuting tendencies, as it was a real problem in my past for me to suspect I was a narcissist, not capable of loving or being truly loved. I am fortunate to have a growing body of evidence to the contrary, evidence that I don't as automatically discredit. 

And I am even enjoying a new found and mostly, relatively speaking, probably pretty healthy level of pride.

(next time I post something self pitying in what happens in your life, you can either hold me accountable I suppose....)


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't think the quiz is suggesting that a lower score is better. The truth is, it's probably best to me somewhere near the middle.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> What? Lovely me! Narcissistic traits? You bet!


Self knowledge is a virtue :tiphat:


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I got 12/40. The questions about looks were my downfall. Look at me. In a world of pale pinks and sunbaked browns I am a vibrant, life-affirming *green*. I am _gorgeous_.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

8/40. Praise me!! (just joking)


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

22/40
Oh well..


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Just took the test and here is my score:
Your score is 1, out of 40. Higher scores indicate greater levels of narcissism. 

Seems a bit skewed.


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

13/40.

Most of the narcissistic traits are grossly formulated, too over the top for me. Others such as exhibitionism and exploitativeness are not traits I associate myself with. 

Your score was higher than 54.7 of the sample. The people who have found this online test are probably not that representative of the general population though, so the averages from a few other groups are tabled below. 

Sample	Score
US University undergraduates (Raskin and Terry, 1988)	15.6
US Adults (Pinsky and Young, 2009)	15.3
US Celebrities (Pinsky and Young, 2009)	17.8


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

13/40. Mildly self-centered.


----------

